# Strange bleeding after failed ivf



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

I am a little freaked out and hoping you guys can help!!  Basically, we had a bfn on our last cycle and my period came within hours of stopping the gestone injections.  My period was different - which was to be expected as my hormones didnt know what to do with themselves - it was less heavy than normal but lasted much longer...about 8 solid days of normal to heavy bleeding vs 3 very heavy bleeding and 2-3 spotting usually.  Once it stopped i had a teeny tiny bit of spotting for a couple of days.

That takes me up to today which is 5 days after my period ended and i woke up this morning to bright red bleeding again.  Enough to need a pad and to be able to feel it coming away (sorry, tmi!).  Im really concerned.  I know ivf messes your body up for a couple of months after but surely not to bleed so randomly and so soon after already having a period?  In all 4 cycles of ivf and every other cycle of everything else this has never happened. Ive had my period stop/start before but thats usually a gap of no more than 24 hours - not 5 days!!

Any ladies had anything similar?  Xx


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Anyone? Its now really heavy.  Heavier even than the period ive just had! Not sure whats going on


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Honestly - call your clinic.  It sounds like a miscarriage to me.  I am sorry I can't provide any better incites to make you feel better.


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks teeinparis.  I dont think its that - my otd was 12 days after a 5dt and i tested 2 days after that just to be sure so it was definitely a bfn.  Plus, i have no pain at all.  I am going to call them tomorrow but of course these things happen on a weekend!!  I have our review appointment tomorrow afternoon anyway so at the very least ill speak to them then.  Just worrying a bit in the meantime.  Im used to spotting at random times but never had anything like this before!

Thanks xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

There is usually an out of office mobile number to call!!!  I was getting periods every two weeks of varying states after pregnancy if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Sah78 (May 22, 2014)

I had bleeding for three weeks once on a failed cycle kept thinking it was going to stop then started again the drugs can mess up your body for a bit. 😔 Hope it sorts itself out soon


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks all.  Should anyone experience similar, heres an update: the consultant said its not unusual but they wouldnt want me to keep bleeding.  Theyve prescribed some tranexamic acid to take if the bleeding continues beyond the next few days.  If on that it doesnt stop, they want me back for a scan. Fortunately it seems to be slowing down now anyway so im sure it wont come to that.

Sah78 - three weeks?!! Doesnt it make you feel like youre body is truly hammering it home that youre not pregnant   im so sorry your cycle failed too  

Thanks again xx


----------

